# 
.    15% ,     .                                 .     -        .
:
1.	   ?           ,       ?
2.	       100        ?
3.	  ? 
         -   100

----------



----------


## Avtaeva

- ,      .            .   .        6%,     .   -  .    ,  -,    .

----------

